# CX-1 rear der hanger too soft?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i have a 2010 CX-1 with record 11 speed. my compoments came from my 2008 EP. it shifted perfect on my EP, but, my shifting is hit and miss now. i've taken the bike to the same mechanic for the last 10 years and he put my Ep and my CX1 together. i just replaced the cables just to make sure there was not something going on with these 3 months old cables. i still do not have smooth shifting. it seems like the chain is never 100% engaged on any of the cogs. there is always a rubbing noise from the cassette. Sometimes i press to shift and the shifter clicks but the chain does not move.

i experienced something similar with my cervelo R3 and it was immediately diagnosed as being the rear hanger. i got a new stiffer hanger from Wheels manufacturing and all my issues were solved.

i ordered a new hanger from the same company, but, though it is listed as fitting the CX1, it does not. they do not make one for the CX1 or EPS. their web site is wrong.

so, now and i an finding myself trying to find a new hanger and see if that is the problem or switching back to 10 speed since the Ultra 10 speed system was a little less touchy when it came to adjustments. 

any feedback? has anyone gone through this with a CX1 and Campy 11 speed?

BTW, i even got the new spacer for the cassette and it id not help.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I'd be very suprised if your problem is with your hanger.
Is the issue with shifting up to a larger cog, or down to a smaller one?
Did you replace the housing as well as the cables?
Is your hanger straight?


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

cables and housing were replaced. the mechanic says the hanger is straight whenever he uses that tool they have to check and correct any issues with the hanger.
i feel the issue more whenever going from small to big cogs, from 11 to 14 or 15. coming down is a little better but not as smooth as it used to be on my EP.

I might take the bar tape off and make sure all the cables and housings are routed correctlly and that they are not snagged somewhere.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

You should pose this question to C-40 in the Campag forum. He's a bit of a wiz.
I have had a similar problem to yours in the past with a Chorus group. Got the shifter rebuilt and it was good as new. 
If I were you I would just get it done (it's cheap) and get a set of Gore Pro sealed cables/housing. They make a huge difference in shifting perfromance.


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=216628

My brother had similar symptoms on his CLX 2.0 with Chorus 11. It turned out to be the chain oil he was using. See the above link. 

On a different note how do you find the CX1 compares to the EP?


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

Why change from the timeless EP to a CX-1?


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I got an offer i could not refuse for the EP, so, i took it. i really like the CX1. i got an excellent deal on it and now i am saving my $ to get a c59 or c60 whenever it comes out next year.

now, if i keep on having issues with my 11 speed, i will either go back to 10 speed or try SRAM Red. 

i know i am going to get a bunch of responses by saying the above, but, i never had any issues with the 10 Speed. i just screwed up trading up to 11 speed. i had the red Record shifters. biggest mistake was selling them.

the SRAm feel is very close to the 10 Speed Ultra record.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I doubt it is your der hanger. Most of the guys on my team are on CX-1s with Campy and none has any shifting problems. Mine is about 15k miles old now, using DA 9sp with never a derailuer problem.

The Mavic neutral support guy I talked bikes with a while back said a lot of time any shifting inconsistencies can be fixed by replacing the loop of housing at the derailuer. He says he does it on all his bikes very often. Cause: the cable inside wears a slight groove in the cable lining and as the loop changes shape with der movement, the cable slips in and out of the slight groove, altering the shifting tension just enough to spoil perfect shifting.. Since I learned this, I change mine quite often and my shifting has been really consistently great.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I have a similar issue shifting from the smaller cogs to the larger ones.
It only happens on one cog though and it doesn't happen all the time.
The bike has about 700-800 miles on it so, I'll tweak it soon; as it's almost
broken it. I don't suspect any strange issues though. In fact, somethimes I
believe I'm a bit lazy in pushing the lever all the way over and wonder it that's
the real issue.

2010 CX-1 with Record 11 here. . . .


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

OK, now that the der tension was mentioned, i would like to ask a few questions:
1) when i loosen my rear skewer to remove the wheel, the wheel jumps out due to the der tension. does that mean i have too much tension on the der?
2) i tried measuring the 7 mm between the pulley and largest cog and it was almost impossible to get an accurate measurement. what is the best technique and tool to do so?

let me know.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey, If you haven't yet solved your shifting problem...check to see if your CX-1's der is tight onto the frame. Mine was a little loose and the shifting suffered. You should be aware that the threads into the hanger and the fixing machine screws could be a little better match...For mine, I got some longer Stainless machine screws which I cut to length to engage the whole set of threads...The ones the factory had on were just ever so slightly short and I was afraid to really tighten them down for fear of stripping out the hanger's threads. I used some blue locktite...No problems since.


----------

